# Why doesn't the preview button work



## SBWHART (Oct 23, 2009)

When I make a post on the forum and try to Preview it nothing happens, I've let it think about it for five minutes, is the fact my posts tend to be heavy with pics gumming up the works ???

Stew

PS tried it with this short post Nothing ??? ??? ???

Stew


----------



## Metal Mickey (Oct 23, 2009)

Glad you posted this since I thought it was a problem on my set up. So it happens to more than one?


----------



## rake60 (Oct 23, 2009)

Machines are not perfect.

Computer software is even worse!

Sorry for the inconvenience.
We are doing the best we can.

Rick


----------



## SBWHART (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Rick

Sorry to be a pain, but I was thinking it was my system

Thanks

Stew


----------



## Metal Mickey (Oct 24, 2009)

Not a complaint, like Stew I thought it was my end. You do a great job, you really do. This site is invaluable and we don't always say it. MM


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 24, 2009)

As has been said it's a software glitch lads, our back-room boys are the best in the business  :bow: just give them a little time please 8)

CC


----------



## SBWHART (Nov 2, 2009)

Working great now chaps

Thanks

Stew


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 4, 2009)

Is it just me .......... or has the "Preview" function gone "Walkabout" again 

CC


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks DIY_M good to hear it's not just me 

Sorry to hear about your problem but glad you are OK, and it's good that your sticking around 8)

CC


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 5, 2009)

Preview and Quote buttons still not working from my end


----------



## 4wheels (Nov 5, 2009)

Haven't tried mine lately as they didn't work when I came onto this site but after my innocent enquiry about the 'chat room' I was afraid to ask!
Brian
Cheers,

P.S. Mods and back room boys do a great job - no probs with the people just the software.


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 8, 2009)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> Preview and Quote buttons still not working from my end



Mike, the "Quote" function works fine for me, but the preview button is having a bad day again 

please try the "quote" again and shout up if you still have problems.

Thanks

CC


----------



## RobWilson (Nov 8, 2009)

How do you insert more than one quote ?

Regards Rob


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 9, 2009)

CC - the *Quote* button is still not working on my setup (Firefox w/lots of extensions). It used to work just fine. It gets stuck with the green *Loadin...* bar across the top of the web page. e.g. as I'm typing this.....

And the *Preview* button hangs with "Fetching preview..." in the *Preview post* box. Been like this for at least the last month or more.

Mike


----------



## rake60 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been looking into this Preview Button issue.
There are a lot of other sites having the same problem
with the SMF software and all for different reasons.
:noidea: 

Rick


----------



## Bernd (Nov 10, 2009)

Rick,

Using Microsoft Internet Explorer 7 on Windows XP Home. "Quote" botton works, "Preview" dose not.

Just thought I'd let you know. I know your looking into.

Bernd


----------



## 4wheels (Nov 15, 2009)

I blame all those little thingies that live in cyberspace that just love stuffing up our nice internet.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## ksouers (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi folks,
I was lurking around trying to find out the problem with preview. I didn't find a fix, but I did come across a work-around.

If you hold the ctrl button down while clicking on the Preview button it works. It seems to be a bug in the javascript.

Alternatively, you can disable javascript and it will work.

Hope this helps. And I hope SMF fixes it in the next release.



Kevin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks for your efforts Kevin and Rick
also thanks for the info.
Tin


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 15, 2009)

That's great Kevin. I've really missed the preview. Thanks.


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot Kevin. Thm:
With lots of photos, I have been posting, go look at post, modify post and repeat. 
The work around alone is worth at least one karma point, not to mention the ones I owe you for all the other things you have done to make life easier for the rest of us.
I just tried the work around and it works a treat.
Gail in NM


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 16, 2009)

Many thanks Kevin! - And Rick!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Bernd (Nov 16, 2009)

Kevin,

Madmodder forum uses the same software, Powered by SMF 1.1.10, and the Preview Button works there. The only difference I see is at the bottom of the page is it states "TinyPotral v0.9.8" copyright sign "Bloc". That seems to be the only difference, other then how the pages are setup.

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Nov 16, 2009)

It does appear to be working normally at the moment. 
I have tried it on Firefox and IE logged in as myself and under 
a test account. Thanks for the extra efforts Kevin! 
:bow:

Rick


----------

